# The Best guitar ever.



## donray1527 (Dec 3, 2010)

OK.... If you care at all, then post a picture and model of what you think the greatest guitar ever is....


----------



## jymellis (Dec 3, 2010)

so far i would have to say the best playing guitar i have tried so far is my ibanez UV7BK


----------



## OwainXerath (Dec 3, 2010)

Bitching about Gibson as a company aside, nicest guitar I ever did play!


----------



## fretninjadave (Dec 3, 2010)

My signature Vik black lotus 7 .


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Dec 3, 2010)

At least the prettiest


----------



## guitar4tw (Dec 3, 2010)

So far, the best guitar I've played was a caparison Horus HGS a while back. To this day it's the benchmark when it comes to guitars I try. The craftmanship was of course absolutely top notch and all that, but it was more than that. It just felt perfect in my hands. I guess the dimensions, radius, neck contour and weight of it just fit my hands/playstyle perfectly.


----------



## TheDjentlman (Dec 3, 2010)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> At least the prettiest


I came buckets.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 3, 2010)

TheDjentlman said:


> I came buckets.


----------



## NaYoN (Dec 3, 2010)

Parker Fly Deluxe. Carbon glass epoxy fretboard, piezo pickups, ultra thin and light guitar. It feels amazing. I just obtained one, and it is the best guitar I've ever played.

EDIT: HOW DO I RESIZE IMAGES! HELP ME!


----------



## Ishan (Dec 6, 2010)

host it on photobucket, instant resize 
Right now, I'd say the Vik Duality 7 is one of the best I've seen, look wise anyway.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 6, 2010)

Firebird X


----------



## JunkMan13013 (Dec 6, 2010)

Loomer said:


> Firebird X


 
/thread 

Ibanez UV777bk, amazing playing guitar.


----------



## thraxil (Dec 6, 2010)

NaYoN, I'll see your Parker Fly Deluxe (and that gorgeous ice finish) and raise you my Parker Stealth: 






Hardtail, basswood body, jumbo frets. At least for my purposes, it beats out the Deluxe. If you need a trem though... 

Anyway, for production guitars, Parkers win. No question. I will concede that there are some custom guitars that are pretty sweet (Oni!), but Parkers beat anything else that you could pick up a catalog and order.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 6, 2010)

What about Suhr?


----------



## thraxil (Dec 6, 2010)

Suhr, Vigier, and Tom Anderson (among others) make some very nice guitars, but bolt-ons just fundamentally don't do it for me. Plus, no carbon-fibre fretboard.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 6, 2010)

For me this one :


----------



## rvoteary (Dec 6, 2010)

this guy http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...d-also-some-other-pics-of-my-other-geets.html

I've never played a guitar that came close to my S1220


----------



## bostjan (Dec 6, 2010)

Oni > Parker IMO (former Parker fanatic)


----------



## jymellis (Dec 6, 2010)

are we talking best looking or best playing?


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 6, 2010)

thraxil said:


> Suhr, Vigier, and Tom Anderson (among others) make some very nice guitars, but bolt-ons just fundamentally don't do it for me. Plus, no carbon-fibre fretboard.


Washburn WM546s?


----------



## thraxil (Dec 6, 2010)

bostjan said:


> Oni > Parker IMO (former Parker fanatic)



*sigh*. Yeah, I'm saving towards an Oni, but I've got to get the student loans finished off first. 



Prydogga said:


> Washburn WM546s?



That's built in Parker's factory (since Washburn and Parker both have the same parent company) and basically counts as a Parker for my purposes. I've never played one though so I'm a bit skeptical. Part of the Parker magic is the combination of light weight and resonance (from the carbon-fibre running the length of the back). I'm not sure if just taking a Parker neck and sticking it on a Washburn super-strat body would retain that magic.


----------



## Isan (Dec 6, 2010)

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h188/Perfect_Symmetry/-2-3.jpg
Alex Bois RGD
the neck profile is fucking 18mm all the way down ...... felt AMAZING


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2010)

I've always been pretty fond of:


----------



## bostjan (Dec 6, 2010)

...


----------



## JamesM (Dec 6, 2010)

The awful things I'd do... And even more if I could get those pups direct mounted.


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 6, 2010)

Hmm... when I used to play progressive metal I'd say my old PRS Custom 22 wast the best, but I've sold it now because dual humbuckers aren't my thing.

My Warmoth sixer has the best playability I've ever experienced (probably even shreddier than the PRS, which was a dream to play), not entirely sure about the pickup choices I made but it sounds great for Rhinestone


----------



## loktide (Dec 6, 2010)

the best 6-string i've played is a parker fly deluxe.

the best 7-string would be an EBMM JP7.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 6, 2010)

My Carvin C66c, this thing is phenominal, spoiled with such things as strainless frets and oil finish neck.


----------



## theclap (Dec 8, 2010)

bostjan said:


> Oni > Parker IMO (former Parker fanatic)


 
+1 anything crabon fiber, 8 strings, and multiscale is a win in my book, probably my three favorite things in this world.

best guitar production model is the ibby jem
EDIT: not the swirl because somebody posted that already. let's go with the DNA JEM


----------



## JonnyDeath (Dec 13, 2010)

I will wager none of these guitars can deliver .5 mm action at the 12+ fret and also deliver bends that don't fret out. Also don't see any with the neck pocket cut deep enough for the palm so you can access the last few frets as fluidly and comfortable as any other group of frets on the neck. 

When you play a guitar like that, THEN you've known heaven. 
And, you've also known one of my well modded guitars!

And SirMyghin, that fingerboard has one of the cheapest slabs of rosewood I've ever seen on a guitar costing over $100. It's very open and pitted with poor coloring. I buy a lot of wood and can't bite my tongue. That's a $25 rosewood fingerboard on an otherwise expensive and reputable guitar. Owned plenty of Carvin pickups as well, their humbuckers are pretty retched but I will praise their singles.


----------



## fretninjadave (Dec 13, 2010)

JonnyDeath said:


> I will wager none of these guitars can deliver .5 mm action at the 12+ fret and also deliver bends that don't fret out. Also don't see any with the neck pocket cut deep enough for the palm so you can access the last few frets as fluidly and comfortable as any other group of frets on the neck.
> 
> When you play a guitar like that, THEN you've known heaven.
> And, you've also known one of my well modded guitars!
> ...


----------



## OrsusMetal (Dec 13, 2010)

JonnyDeath said:


> I will wager none of these guitars can deliver .5 mm action at the 12+ fret and also deliver bends that don't fret out. Also don't see any with the neck pocket cut deep enough for the palm so you can access the last few frets as fluidly and comfortable as any other group of frets on the neck.
> 
> When you play a guitar like that, THEN you've known heaven.
> And, you've also known one of my well modded guitars!
> ...


 



fretninjadave said:


> That's a pretty bold claim.


 
+1

Well, whynot post some of your heavenly guitars then? And did you not look at the Oni right above your post? Perfect fret access.


----------



## Jogeta (Dec 13, 2010)

by absolutely miles - my mates Framus Camarillo Custom.
if i could play six strings i'd play these exclusively.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 13, 2010)

Well it's obvious isn't it?


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 13, 2010)

The best two 7-strings I've ever played were a BFR JP7, followed by a EBMM JP7 (I liked the neck of the EBMM a little better since it's unpainted, although both necks felt incredibly smooth and awesome), and my own Carvin DC727


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, that's right.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 13, 2010)

/Thread


----------



## zappatton2 (Dec 13, 2010)

Not everyone's cup-o-tea I'm sure, but this guitar has been my go-to since I got it and I've never played one better. It's a BC Rich Beast with SD P-Rails (that give me the option of P-90's, single coil, or high-output humbucker, all of which sound awesome) and a Graph Tech piezo FR bridge. Honduran Mahogany neck-though and Maple archtop. Sounds and plays perfect, with a thick LP style neck, and surprisingly well-balanced and comfortable. Only drawback, weighs exactly one metric tonne.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 14, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> /Thread



Say whaaaaaaa...?! What is that? It looks absolutely gorgeous and massive!


----------



## donray1527 (Dec 14, 2010)

All the guitars you guys posted are sick. but i think the best you guys have posted are (7) the ibanez Universe's: cant beat them... and the best sixer so far is the white parker.


----------



## donray1527 (Dec 14, 2010)

zappatton2 said:


> Not everyone's cup-o-tea I'm sure, but this guitar has been my go-to since I got it and I've never played one better. It's a BC Rich Beast with SD P-Rails (that give me the option of P-90's, single coil, or high-output humbucker, all of which sound awesome) and a Graph Tech piezo FR bridge. Honduran Mahogany neck-though and Maple archtop. Sounds and plays perfect, with a thick LP style neck, and surprisingly well-balanced and comfortable. Only drawback, weighs exactly one metric tonne.


 Can that fit as carry on lugage??


----------



## donray1527 (Dec 14, 2010)

fretninjadave said:


> My signature Vik black lotus 7 .


 cool man, when did you get endorsed?


----------



## Black_tear (Dec 14, 2010)

We all know that greatness is a subjective matter when it comes to evaluate a guitar. Looks? Playabilty? Innovation? Trendsetting?

That being said,i choose:






Would love to play one of these and see if it could stand against my ernie ball jp, wich i love and prefer over any guitar i've played until these day.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 15, 2010)

You all know it's legit.


...To be completely honest I want one of these things to dick around with, pimp it out with EMGs or something. Baller.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 15, 2010)

Alberto7 said:


> Say whaaaaaaa...?! What is that? It looks absolutely gorgeous and massive!




http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ns/126842-my-9-string-design-epic-mockup.html


----------



## FretWizard88 (Dec 15, 2010)

YUMMY


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 16, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ns/126842-my-9-string-design-epic-mockup.html



Omg... Just... Like... What?  I don't even know what to say. Just, PLEASE, keep me updated on this. I need to see this guitar built into the real thing. The mockup looks insane, you got some skills. I would kill for a guitar like that. Everything about it is perfect! Except my wood choice for the top would probably be a little different (I'm absolutely in love with figured Koa). You, sir, deserve some rep.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 16, 2010)

JonnyDeath said:


> And SirMyghin, that fingerboard has one of the cheapest slabs of rosewood I've ever seen on a guitar costing over $100. It's very open and pitted with poor coloring. I buy a lot of wood and can't bite my tongue. That's a $25 rosewood fingerboard on an otherwise expensive and reputable guitar. Owned plenty of Carvin pickups as well, their humbuckers are pretty retched but I will praise their singles.



Their humbuckers aren't bad but they are indeed on their way out. As far as the fretboard goes, can't say I care, it supports very good fret work, and I fly on Stainless Jumbos, I never touch the damn thing. Why anyone would want .5mm action at 12th fret is beyond me though, That is excessively low, I like to feel the string a bit before it frets. The pitting developed mostly due to the large humid flux of climate in Canada, it did not arrive like that 2 years ago. I live by the great lakes. As far as nitpicking colour, that gets a bit subjective, I find it matches the tone of the guitar quite well. 
The guitar works with my hands, and that is what matters. I don't need other guitars with this thing around. If I showed you my bass you would probably complain the ebony has streaks in it, because they don't dye it black to hide them like a lot of companies out there.


----------

